# Rifle Manufacturer Choices?



## mortnallie (Jan 14, 2006)

I am looking for a replacement rifle for elk hunting. We pack in so I am looking for a manageable gun. I had a Remington 700 BDL in a 300 Win. Mag. It was a nice gun but a little heavy and didn't seem to have the consistent tight pattern at distance. Any recommendations? :sniper:


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Rem 700 mt rifle in 30-06, weighs under 7 lbs., milder recoil then the 300, this usually tightens up groups. :sniper:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I second the Mt Rifle, also look at the Remington Model 7 and the Ruger Compact


----------



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

Tikka's (T3 Hunter or T3 Lite's)-> http://www.berettausa.com/product/product_rifles_main.htm


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

Sako, or the weatherby Mark V ultra lightweight.


----------



## 147 Grain (Feb 18, 2005)

Remington 700 SPS has replaced the ADL line-up and it's one of the best values for the dollar at $399 at Sportsman Warehouse or Walmart.


----------



## arctic plainsman (Aug 21, 2005)

What do you think about building your own rifle?
I get a kick out of re barreling to new or different calibers. I have a model 721 that was reamed out from a .300 H&H to a Weatherby. I had another model 721 barreled to a 9.3x 62, and a model 700 built to a .376 Steyr.
It is relatively easy to pick up a used rifle, buy a barrel, and have a gunsmith mate the two. After you get the barreled action back, buy a drop in stock, drop in trigger, screw on base, rings and scope, done!
I think it's kinda fun, and relatively inexpensive.


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

I bought a Mossberg .30-06 a couple months ago and shot it real well, inch and a half patterns. For a gun that costs $244, this is the best buy on the market right now. Not a bulky as a savage and accurate out of the box with no tweaking.


----------

